# gian danio and lamp eye tetra mystery lumps



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

About 2 months one of my 5 lampeye tetras developed a pink lump on its side, I let it be after a week my 55 gallon had a serious ick/bacteria infection causing me to lose him and half my fish. After a one week melafix treatment my tank was fine. Now my surviving lamp eye has developed a similar pink bump on its mouth, I don't know what this is, I have him in a 10 gallon hospital tank and I'm treating it with melafx for over a week and the lump has almost grown to consume his face. Now the this morning I noticed my giant danio had a small similar pink lump on its lower lip. Somebody tell me what's going on, what this and how to treat it, melafix isn't doing it for me...


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i just read this saying that fish can get pink ulcers on their bodies and tumors on its head, or in your case in its mouth. However one way i also read to treat it is salt but has to be sea salt.

Hope this helps


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry for any typos I'm posting this from my phone


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

e048 said:


> Sorry for any typos I'm posting this from my phone


dont worry mate i have the same problems on my ipod it seems to correct itself all the time


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm afraid to add the salt as it may kill my tetra and danio, could it be a parasite?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i have looked everywhere and they all say add salt because it adds electrolytes, reduces stress, improves gill function


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Or a viral infection, I saw some pictures of fish pox on koi and it doesn't look like that


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have aquarium salt that I add with weekly water changes, but it does nothing, I just want to know how to get rid of these bumps, my fish can't even eat


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

no my koi have fish pox and its basically a white bump over its body but this does not harm the koi it is a harmless growth in the skin.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well that's how it was on my 1st lamp eye, he was fin until he got ick, now the same pink lump is on my other lamp eye and a giant danio on their mouths, its gotten so bad that my lamp eye's face is bloated, he sits on the bottom of my tank and barely eats unless the food is crushed powder, I hate to see him like this... I will try to upload pictures of them


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Yer try and upload pictures of them then I maybe able to helpnyou more but for now I'll let more experianced people help you until your pictures up

good luck


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Allright I will upload them when I get home, the danio will be hard to photograph he's a fast little devil


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I just found out my other lamp eye, the last surviving one also has a lump on it's side... pics up soon


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Just keep us updated on them until you get the pics up


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have attached the pics of the lamp eye with the bump on its mouth, trying to get a pic of the danio, he will be up soon, also I will upload pics of the other lamp eye


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

this is the other lamp eye, still cant get a clear picture of the danio


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Hmmmm looking at those pictures my conclusion is a tumour of somekind however I cannot see how a
tumour spreads.

I'll have another think and tell you when I wake up in the morning here in England. I'll give the nocturnal Americans a shot at telling u what it is lol.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

all blurry but here is the danio... He has a whiteish pink bump/hair


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

here is the danio, i dont know why they didnt upload before


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

e048 said:


> all blurry but here is the danio... He has a whiteish pink bump/hair


lol where's the Danio


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

e048 said:


> this is the other lamp eye, still cant get a clear picture of the danio


heres the picture of the other lamp eye


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

and he's a giant danio, he has the red outlined mouth


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I started an anti parasite treatment, still nothing.... I'm going to start an anti fungal one soon, sometime next week


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok keep us updated


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Next week? Don't bother. They'll all be dead by then.
Myxobacteria and/or Columnaris, I think. Nasty, nasty stuff. Very difficult to eliminate, and wimpy melafix sure ain't gonna do the job. You will need serious antibiotics, but they will wreck your filter bacteria as well. This won't be pretty.

Oh, and the fish you're calling lamp-eye are really called Redeye Tetras. Lampeyes are something totally different.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

That's what I thought it might be, but all my fish seem fine, they eat and are pretty hard to catch, I'm starting a maracyn 2 treatment


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

I did some research on fish tumors, since this is only happening in my lamp eyes, could it be a genetic defect? My danio is better I think it must have been left over brineshrimp or something, how does one treat tumors?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

try to listen to TOS!!:chair:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That's always a good idea, isn't it? (Not meant to be sarcastic, if it sounds so...)


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

hes doing better after the myocin 2 treatment, no more mouth tumor and he's eating, my danio is doing fine also, TOS was right it was a bacterial infection. thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah, good! It's nice to hear good news around here.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

3 more days of the myacin two and he should be better, is it normal for the bacteria to leave him deformed?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

sadly, yes it is


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

he looks different but is as lively as ever, thanks, 2 more days to go, im also treating him with aquarium salt


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Just got back from new years festivities to find my red eye belly side up in his isolation tank, gave him the flush, sad he's gone but glad he doesn't have to suffer anymore.


----------

